
The Power Laws of Ecosystems - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/29/scaling/the-hidden-power-laws-of-ecosystems
======
zbyte64
tldr: the number of species grows logarithmically with space and time.

Can't help but think of a species as a tree in a decision tree forest. Each
tree is concerned with a niche of the ecosystem and optimizes to reduce
entropy in that segment. Given more time (training data) we can have more
specific branches. Given more space we can have more decision trees.

~~~
hammock
Isn't pretty much all growth inherently logarithmic with time?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Wait, why? Isn't most growth exponential with time (until it crashes)?

~~~
hga
It's only exponential until countering factors come into play, and they
certainly don't have to cause a "crash".

